# VQ35DE upper oil pan - liquid gasket?



## far raf (Mar 23, 2017)

I am about to replace the chain tensioners and watched several videos on youtube, also checked Courtesy Nissan but none mentioned any sort of gaskets.
In the videos I kind of can see remnants of liquid gasket - is that what is used on the upper pan?


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Maybe you could figure it out by looking at the part diagrams

https://partsouq.com/en/catalog/gen...$HQARW1d0AgELSmkrCEFASXNfQQMFRCJE$&vid=738&q=

or this should help as well

http://nissan4u.com/parts/quest/


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

The service manual should help as well

https://ownersmanuals2.com/make/nissan/quest-2005-4317


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

It's sealant. I recommend Permatex Ultra Grey Rigid High Torque RTV sealant. You can get it in small tubes, but, if you are going to lay a lot of sealant, like you would when doing an oil pan and VQ front cover, you can get it in tubes to fit a caulk gun which makes it real handy. It's very similar to what they use at the factory.


----------



## far raf (Mar 23, 2017)

How much approximately do I need for the upper pan? Is a 3.5 oz tube enough? $87 for a 13 oz tube @ Amazon sounds like a lot of money (I am in Canada and all prices here are 2x the US price).


----------

